# Flex Tape Problems w/ Woodstove?



## LelandJF (Jun 23, 2014)

I need to use a flexible tape on two 16' seams on the ceiling in a room with a woodstove. 

I didn't know if there were any concerns with expansion using a Strait-Flex or another similar type of product with 100+ temps at the ceiling level. 

Reading mixed reviews on the paper/metal flex tape.

Anyone have experience with this type of setup?

Thanks


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Use trim tex products and your problem is solved


----------



## LelandJF (Jun 23, 2014)

This is what I found: Magic Corner Tape

http://www.all-wall.com/trim-tex-magic-corner.html

I am most worried about the vinyl products themselves expanding/contracting, not the structure. As an example, vinyl siding expands/contracts up to a 1/2" with our changes in season and must be installed with that in mind.

Don't know if this changes anything. I will also ask Trim-Tex their thoughts.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

The magic corner should do the trick with the built in expansion joint.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

it expands and contracts lengthwise.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> Use trim tex products and your problem is solved


not so sure I would ever use Trim Tex as I am not sure if their stuff is north American made, seems Tape Pro cant give a straight answer where their product comes from.... some say They conveniently label it blueline usa, and in Canada they call it Premier, I dont buy non North American 

would buy planex as it is the only one of its kind....


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Bazooka joe ask joe from trim tex where his product is made

I will stand behind both trim tex Columbia and tape pro


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> not so sure I would ever use Trim Tex as I am not sure if their stuff is north American made, seems Tape Pro cant give a straight answer where their product comes from.... some say They conveniently label it blueline usa, and in Canada they call it Premier, I dont buy non North American
> 
> would buy planex as it is the only one of its kind....


Why would your Mexican ass give a ****???


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Why would your Mexican ass give a ****???


Man Pablo Moore, you make me wonder if your the MX Man

been a while since I been online, just intime for some of Pablo Moores Tacos


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Why would your Mexican ass give a ****???


Just gave me an idea, make a toolset called Mexi-Pro you can show up and do some vids


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Man Pablo Moore, you make me wonder if your the MX Man
> 
> been a while since I been online, just intime for some of Pablo Moores Tacos


Don't matter how long It's been since you've been online ...I'm still the MX MAN!!:thumbup: 


And when do do you plan on finishing off that attic room JOE? If Your whif want's a real D/c tell her to give me a call!:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Just gave me an idea, make a toolset called Mexi-Pro you can show up and do some vids


Oh!!! You got me thankin !!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Oh!!! You got me thankin !!!


yeap the wife an me been talking bout the attic, just been building on the garage, soon to get up there tho, dreaming bout bigger chunk of property like your Mx hide out in da stiks still has me thinking


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> Bazooka joe ask joe from trim tex where his product is made
> 
> I will stand behind both trim tex Columbia and tape pro


yes I know your buds with Joe From Trim Tex:yes:

now when Joe reads this Maybe he can tell us


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Oh!!! You got me thankin !!!


thinking


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> thinking


I just lost my breath!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Man Pablo Moore, you make me wonder if your the MX Man
> 
> been a while since I been online, just intime for some of Pablo Moores Tacos


I'm not sure what MX man means But It sounds cool as all hell ..and I like !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I'm not sure what MX man means But It sounds cool as all hell ..and I like !!!! :thumbsup:


 http://www.mxmanpills.com/

Oh my!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> http://www.mxmanpills.com/
> 
> Oh my!



glitch in the system here, I thought Mxman was short for Elchapo Mexican


----------

